# How Much Is Too Much To Pay For A Knitting Pattern? - What Do You Think?



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

I was at a Spotlight store in Auckland, New Zealand this afternoon, looking for yarn for a specific project. Unfortunately, there was nothing suitable, and my attention span was soon drawn to some heavily discounted quality yarn.

Anyway, I soon got chatting with a dog-loving lady that was also looking at the sale of yarn to knit dog coats, on behalf of a dog rescue centre. She had a pattern in her hand for a rather nice-looking dog coat, I was in total disbelief when she informed me the cost of this pattern was $27. The pattern was the folded, open-out style, printed on quality thin cardboard material.

I do fully understand that everyone involved in the chain, from designer to retailer is entitled to make a little profit. However, I think the price of this pattern was somewhat extreme, and I also feel this is more a case of the kind-hearted animal lover being taken advantage of!

*What are your thoughts or experiences of this nature?*


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

Sounds a bit expensive too me; but I suppose if someone is willing to pay......

I suppose the fact that the pattern was sold as an 'already printed' document and on good quality stock might account for the higher price. I've paid upwards of 6, 7 or even 8 Canadian Dollars for patterns in pdf format which I have to print myself.


----------



## Bizzyneedles55 (Jul 13, 2018)

I used to buy those little books of knitting patterns published by Patons, and other yarn companies. But with the coming of the internet, I don't pay for any patterns....with the exception of a shawl pattern I bought about 10 years ago. I think I paid 7 or 8 bucks.


----------



## chemknitter (Feb 5, 2014)

There seems to be no rhyme or reason for pattern prices. I’ve seen fairly simple hat patterns for $6-8 USD (which I did not buy) and recently purchased a Pat Alinejad pattern for a stuffed animal that included instructions for two complete sets of clothing with explicit instructions with photos for a mere $3.77 USD.


----------



## smasha12 (Oct 27, 2012)

Most of the patterns I’ve bought recently have been secondhand books or booklets. I did buy a book of about 8 Sirdar patterns about 3 years ago, but I can’t remember what I paid.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

StitchNStash said:


> I was at a Spotlight store in Auckland, New Zealand this afternoon, looking for yarn for a specific project. Unfortunately there was nothing suitable, and my attention span was soon drawn to some heavily discounted quality yarn.
> 
> Anyway, I soon got chatting to a dog loving lady that was also looking at the sale yarn to knit dog coats from, on behalf of a dog rescue centre. She had a pattern in her hand for a rather nice looking dog coat, I was in total disbelief when she informed me the cost of this pattern was $27. The pattern was the folded, open out style, printed on quality thin cardboard material.
> 
> ...


Personally, I think there are plenty of "free" patterns available for both knitting and crocheting, and I like to believe that I can create much of what I'm interested in by just looking at a picture, so I have not ever purchased a pattern. If it's not free on Ravelry, something similar to what I'm looking for is, and I already have about 2000 free ones in my library there!! 

To answer your specific question, no! I would never pay $27 for a pattern!!


----------



## LovesK2P2 (Oct 12, 2016)

I agree with Chemknitter that there is no rhyme or reason to pattern pricing because I've seen patterns for sale for $7 or 8 that are so simple and almost exactly like free ones on Ravelry. I have paid for patterns from designers I like or something I really want to make, but for the most part I go for free patterns.


----------



## susieM (Dec 11, 2017)

Remember sewing pattern prices? Vogue was up to $12 and Butterick and Simplicity was rarely under 5. I don’t sew anymore so wonder if they have come down. I loved looking at the pattern books. There are so many free knitting and crochet patterns now but I occasionally have to buy one.


----------



## GeorgialCampbell (Jul 2, 2014)

StitchNStash said:


> I was at a Spotlight store in Auckland, New Zealand this afternoon, looking for yarn for a specific project. Unfortunately there was nothing suitable, and my attention span was soon drawn to some heavily discounted quality yarn.
> 
> Anyway, I soon got chatting to a dog loving lady that was also looking at the sale yarn to knit dog coats from, on behalf of a dog rescue centre. She had a pattern in her hand for a rather nice looking dog coat, I was in total disbelief when she informed me the cost of this pattern was $27. The pattern was the folded, open out style, printed on quality thin cardboard material.
> 
> ...


I don't pay for single patterns on the internet cause I don't know if I'd like to knit them since I can't read them first. I use to buy pattern books when there was larger selections in stores and I could thumb through them so I could read the ones I was interested in.
I have bought some books from Amazon though.


----------



## Grisby (Jan 12, 2019)

Hello, 
This is a very good question and I hope you will get many answers. 

Like many people I appreciate a free pattern. But it takes time and experience to know how to select a good one. This goes for paid patterns too. In general I find paid patterns on the internet are more reliable than freebies - but not always. 

What I am willing to pay for varies wildly in style but $10.00 US is about my limit for a sweater or jacket. I no longer purchase patterns for anything else. 

I also purchase clothes patterns and prices haven risen a lot for them too. Whether they are PDF or hard copy makes very little difference in price. This is crazy because printing one’s own pattern adds a lot to the cost though it does avoid shipping costs. I do transform a lot of sewing patterns as they always need alterations anyway. But this skill comes with training/ experience. 

Knitting patterns used to be less expensive than sewing patterns because they can fit on a printed page or two. I see no justification for the high prices being asked today. Especially when you consider the sheer number of patterns out there. 

This said , I knit and sew for my own pleasure and I like to use natural materials. Neither hobby is inexpensive or a money saver. However I would rather pay for quality fibers than for a pattern. The fabric and care I put into a project make all the difference. 

What about others on KP ? How much do you think is too much?


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

UH no thank you. For $27 I would want the completed item.
I love FREE on the internet.
But I have paid for a few patts that I knew I would use many times.


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

StitchNStash said:


> I was at a Spotlight store in Auckland, New Zealand this afternoon, looking for yarn for a specific project. Unfortunately there was nothing suitable, and my attention span was soon drawn to some heavily discounted quality yarn.
> 
> Anyway, I soon got chatting to a dog loving lady that was also looking at the sale yarn to knit dog coats from, on behalf of a dog rescue centre. She had a pattern in her hand for a rather nice looking dog coat, I was in total disbelief when she informed me the cost of this pattern was $27. The pattern was the folded, open out style, printed on quality thin cardboard material.
> 
> ...


I don’t want to say something and offend designers because I am not a designer and have knit projects that the pattern is amazingly beautiful and complicated, but easily explained. However, for a pattern at that price, I will take into consideration how many projects I will knit using the pattern as the reference.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

My top for a single pattern is about $10 USD and that needs to be a pretty special pattern. I'm grateful for all the free patterns out there as well.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I can’t imagine a dog sweater pattern that would be worth that much. Sounds like a swindle to me.


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

susieM said:


> Remember sewing pattern prices? Vogue was up to $12 and Butterick and Simplicity was rarely under 5. I don’t sew anymore so wonder if they have come down. I loved looking at the pattern books. There are so many free knitting and crochet patterns now but I occasionally have to buy one.


I haven't paid over $2 for a new sewing pattern in my entire life. JoAnn constantly has one or more brands, including Vogue, for betw599¢ and $1.79.


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

The last pattern I paid for was the entire set of Paw Patrol dogs in crochet and it was about $10 for the full set.
At the quoted price it had better be a kit that includes the yarn.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

The last pattern that I paid for was for a special scarf for my 100 year old auntie because I thought she would have loved it. She died before the yarn arrived. I don't even know where the pattern is now. 
I buy the occasional knitting magazine if a pattern takes my fancy, otherwise I go for free patterns on the internet. Nothing lost if they don't work out.


----------



## jan Hughes (Nov 3, 2012)

StitchNStash said:


> I was at a Spotlight store in Auckland, New Zealand this afternoon, looking for yarn for a specific project. Unfortunately there was nothing suitable, and my attention span was soon drawn to some heavily discounted quality yarn.
> 
> Anyway, I soon got chatting to a dog loving lady that was also looking at the sale yarn to knit dog coats from, on behalf of a dog rescue centre. She had a pattern in her hand for a rather nice looking dog coat, I was in total disbelief when she informed me the cost of this pattern was $27. The pattern was the folded, open out style, printed on quality thin cardboard material.
> 
> ...


I think the most I ever paid for a baby knitting pattern book was £6.99. Paying $27 is a tad too high for me. It is roughly £15 in sterling. I couldnt justify spending that.


----------



## cat_woman (Sep 21, 2014)

I get that the pattern may be a little higher if it was a fundraising promotion but others than that I wouldn't pay that much for a pattern. I will pay a reasonable amount based on how complicated/interesting the design is, but lately I've just been designing my own stuff or using a free pattern as a jumping off point.


----------



## naneb (Aug 26, 2017)

One thing I have noticed about knitting patterns is that many times there are multiple patterns are very similar if not exactly the same. Now, there might be slight differences, such as a sock pattern may have a cable going a different direction or use a different heel, but basically the pattern is the same. I always look for a free pattern that is similar, especially for a hat or socks. It seems like designers get ripped off by other designers. I will almost always pay for a pattern if it has shaping and needs careful fitting, such as a sweater. Socks, shawls and hats I try for free patterns.


----------



## linpar218 (9 mo ago)

I think $27 is very expensive . I buy a lot of patterns but I top out at $8. After that I start piecing patterns from ones I already have and that usually works out pretty well.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> Personally, I think there are plenty of "free" patterns available for both knitting and crocheting, and I like to believe that I can create much of what I'm interested in by just looking at a picture, so I have not ever purchased a pattern. If it's not free on Ravelry, something similar to what I'm looking for is, and I already have about 2000 free ones in my library there!!
> 
> To answer your specific question, no! I would never pay $27 for a pattern!!


But would you spend $27 on a book of 25 patterns that you really liked?

I don't understand knitters' reluctance to pay for a pattern. You pay for needles, tools, and yarn. But you won't pay for good design, although you frequently love it when you see it.


----------



## sigridsmith (Oct 21, 2017)

$27 New Zealand Dollars is $17 US Dollars. Still Expensive though.


----------



## Twiggie (Jul 10, 2018)

I would pay$ 27.00 for a pattern book if I wanted in depth description on how to make something that I have never made before but for a single pattern. No way!!


----------



## MASHEPP (Mar 13, 2011)

susieM said:


> Remember sewing pattern prices? Vogue was up to $12 and Butterick and Simplicity was rarely under 5. I don’t sew anymore so wonder if they have come down. I loved looking at the pattern books. There are so many free knitting and crochet patterns now but I occasionally have to buy one.


A lot of sewing patterns are $19.95 these days. Simplicity, McCalls, etc. They do usually contain several items and multiple sizes but still way high. JoAnn usually has one brand on sale for $1.99.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Living on a pension with no cost of living adjustment for years, I can't afford to buy patterns. I would rather spend the money on good yarn, and I watch for sales. I continue to find enjoyable free patterns. I've also started doing some of my own designing using my basic masurerments. DD and I did buy a Stephen West book of patterns a few years ago for something like $20. She found a scarf she *had* to make. We have made several items in the book to the point that the price averaged out to about $2 a pattern. His designs are unique and interesting, so I consider the book an investment.


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

I think that was far too much! I can't even make a joke about it. That's taking advantage.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

IF the pattern was sold as a fundraiser for a pet shelter, _maybe_ the price was worth it.


----------



## NimueVaniva (Sep 26, 2019)

I have no problem paying for patterns. Designers need to make a living too. But the quality of the pattern, the clarity of the instructions, the ease of following it are most important. For $27 I would expect the designer to have made a video explaining tricky bits, be readily available by e-mail, and have delivered something that is quite unusual. I paid $9 for a sweater pattern (the Creery from Expression Fiber Arts) that included an instructional video. At only one point was I fuzzy on the instructions, but logic prevailed and I've now used that pattern 3 times. They are also very responsive by e-mail. Worth every penny. 

I also bought a couple patterns (around $6 each) from Ukrainian designers as fund raisers. I would gladly have paid $27 for those.


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

I don't think I would ever pay more than $10 for a pattern, and that's one that I would use more than once.


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

I did pay $2


IndigoSpinner said:


> But would you spend $27 on a book of 25 patterns that you really liked?
> 
> I don't understand knitters' reluctance to pay for a pattern. You pay for needles, tools, and yarn. But you won't pay for good design, although you frequently love it when you see it.


I paid $25 each for 2 doll pattern books from a famous knitting designer. They are the worst written patterns I have ever come across in my over 60 years of knitting! Most of the patterns include charts to go along with the patterns. The charts and patterns don't agree with each other and in a few designs neither lines up with the picture. Luckily I have the skill to make the necessary adaptations to the pattern to have the finished piece match the picture but I spent hours on the phone with a friend in another country explaining to her that the problem was not her but the crappy book. She had been certain that since these were from a famous, well respected designer that the errors must have been her own. I wound up rewriting every pattern for her. Attempts to contact the designer were left unanswered.
Just because a book might look well written doesn't mean that it is. I'm sure there are numerous flaw-free high priced patterns out there but I've been burned too many times. I loved 80% of the patterns in the first of the 2 bad books, about 50% in the other. On top of that, I drove to a yarn store over 70 miles away just to buy the books. In all fairness, of the 8 other books I have from that designer I've only found a couple of errors in each book.


----------



## kyrakay (Dec 20, 2017)

I am also on a fixed income. I use free patterns but if I see one I really , really want and it is $10 or under I request it as a present (birthday, Christmas) from one of the children. It is less than they would have spent and I get what I really want. Win , win.


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

I paid $25 for a book of patterns that had only one hat pattern I wanted. I am not wealthy, but I don't struggle financially, so I figure I can afford to spend $ on my hobby. I struggled for many years raising a large family. This is my reward.


----------



## bokemom (Mar 16, 2017)

I try not to look at the prices that way. I guess at the end of the day it's value is what somebody will pay. I wouldn't pay anything for a blanket pattern. I can figure out a pleasing rectangle from a stitch library myself. I will pay for sweater patterns. For some reason I just can't get the math right and need a pattern. We all have different needs and wants, some people like $6 coffee others spend their money on donuts. Both are fine.


----------



## Needles-n-Fleece (9 mo ago)

_a long shot guess: I wonder if this pattern was originally in a kit - complete with the wool to make the coat?? The person you were talking to may have acquired the pattern (without the wool) from a friend ?? Just a thought._


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Paying $27 for a only the pattern would be outside of my budget. She must have really loved that dog coat.


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

Needles-n-Fleece said:


> _a long shot guess: I wonder if this pattern was originally in a kit - complete with the wool to make the coat?? The person you were talking to may have acquired the pattern (without the wool) from a friend ?? Just a thought._


Sounds reasonable .... even likely.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That price sounds like a rip off.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

My most recent pattern purchase was actually and ebook for knitting two socks at the same time, using afterthought heels and toes. I love the concept....no second sock syndrome, so I paid almost $20.00 AUSD for it. Most of my patterns are free now, but years ago of course we all had to pay for patterns. I think if that was still the case a lot of charity knitting would not get done, or there would be less of it, so free patterns are sometimes a good thing.


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Needles-n-Fleece said:


> a long shot guess: I wonder if this pattern was originally in a kit - complete with the wool to make the coat?? The person you were talking to may have acquired the pattern (without the wool) from a friend ?? Just a thought.


No I'm afraid not, as the lady had just picked up this pattern from another aisle.


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Lilyan said:


> Paying $27 for a only the pattern would be outside of my budget. She must have really loved that dog coat.


Yes you're quite right, the lady said she was rather smitten with the baggy neck style. She did tell me this when I suggested she might like to have a look on Ravelry before committing herself to buying the pattern.


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Ellebelle said:


> I suppose the fact that the pattern was sold as an 'already printed' document and on good quality stock might account for the higher price.


Even so, the stock would have to be gold plated to ask that sort of money I would think!


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

chemknitter said:


> There seems to be no rhyme or reason for pattern prices.


My sentiments exactly!


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

smasha12 said:


> Most of the patterns I’ve bought recently have been secondhand books or booklets. I did buy a book of about 8 Sirdar patterns about 3 years ago, but I can’t remember what I paid.


Buying secondhand is a sensible option I think!


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

impatient knitter said:


> Personally, I think there are plenty of "free" patterns available for both knitting and crocheting, and I like to believe that I can create much of what I'm interested in by just looking at a picture, so I have not ever purchased a pattern.


I couldn't agree more, we are spoilt for choice with an abundance of free patterns on the internet, not to mention You Tube!


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

LovesK2P2 said:


> I have paid for patterns from designers I like or something I really want to make, but for the most part I go for free patterns.


I am in total agreement with you! If I really like something and if I have to pay a fair price for it I will. I am also prepared to do the same with specialised yarn I cannot buy in New Zealand.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

chemknitter said:


> There seems to be no rhyme or reason for pattern prices. I’ve seen fairly simple hat patterns for $6-8 USD (which I did not buy) and recently purchased a Pat Alinejad pattern for a stuffed animal that included instructions for two complete sets of clothing with explicit instructions with photos for a mere $3.77 USD.


For the vast majority of knitters in so-called Developed Countries, yarn-play is a pastime, an unnecessary luxury in their lives. As such, the tools and materials are now taxed (at least in the Province of Quebec). 
They weren’t, when I first arrived here in 1970. I used to joke about the fact that my favourite things - books and things-yarny - were tax-free, until some bright light in the government decided they needed taxing as a luxury. ☹ Around the same time, they also began taxing other ‘luxuries’, such as pet food. 👎


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

susieM said:


> Remember sewing pattern prices? Vogue was up to $12 and Butterick and Simplicity was rarely under 5.


There is a little more to a sewing pattern so I can understand there is more expense involved.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

StitchNStash said:


> Buying secondhand is a sensible option I think!


In eBay’s early days, I bought a LOT of second-hand pattern books/booklets/sheets. 
That was before Ravelry. Now, it’s not worth the time to try reselling them.


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

GeorgialCampbell said:


> I don't pay for single patterns on the internet cause I don't know if I'd like to knit them since I can't read them first. I use to buy pattern books when there was larger selections in stores and I could thumb through them so I could read the ones I was interested in.
> I have bought some books from Amazon though.


That sounds like a sensible idea! If it's a pattern I really like I will find what feedback and reviews I can before committing myself.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

StitchNStash said:


> That sounds like a sensible idea! If it's a pattern I really like I will find what feedback and reviews I can before committing myself.


That’s the overwhelming joy of Ravelry!! Look at various finished renditions of the pattern. Read others’ remarks about the pattern. _THEN_ decide if it might be worth it.
I find myself doing far less ripping out and abandoning of patterns, since I began using Ravelry to winnow out the problematic patterns.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

I won’t say that I will never do something, because there are always exceptions. But it would have to be a request from a very special person for me to even consider it.

I will say the pattern as described ( fully printed on heavy stock) is one I would pay more than average for, but I doubt I would pay that much for one, especially a dog coat. I can find similar low cost pattern for most high price patterns and add details. Those I knit for are not knitters, generally it isn’t the pattern they are attracted to, it is the yarn the sample was made from. I try to determine if it is color, yarn or pattern they are attracted to and see if a very similar pattern would be acceptable. For myself I choose low or no cost patterns. If it is an apparel item, I’d rather use a less expensive pattern and a better quality yarn.


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Grisby said:


> However I would rather pay for quality fibers than for a pattern. The fabric and care I put into a project make all the difference.
> What about others on KP ? How much do you think is too much?


Thanks for all your valuable comments! You are so right about the importance of selecting quality fibres for your project, especially if you're spending serious money on a pattern!


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

LEE1313 said:


> UH no thank you. For $27 I would want the completed item.
> I love FREE on the internet.
> But I have paid for a few patts that I knew I would use many times.


You would expect more than a piece of printed cardboard for $27! Happy to pay for a pattern too if the cost is reasonable!


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Nilda muniz said:


> However, for a pattern at that price, I will take into consideration how many projects I will knit using the pattern as the reference.


Even if you were to use the pattern for many projects, I still don't believe the price is justified at $27.


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

riversong200 said:


> I'm grateful for all the free patterns out there as well.


Thanks for your comments! We are so fortunate to have access to an abundance of beautiful free patterns at our fingertips!


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

joycevv said:


> I can’t imagine a dog sweater pattern that would be worth that much. Sounds like a swindle to me.


Exactly my thoughts! Thank you!!!


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

ggmomliz said:


> I haven't paid over $2 for a new sewing pattern in my entire life. JoAnn constantly has one or more brands, including Vogue, for betw599¢ and $1.79.


That is certainly great value for the dressmaker's money!


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

ggmomliz said:


> The last pattern I paid for was the entire set of Paw Patrol dogs in crochet and it was about $10 for the full set.


That seems like a very fair price!


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

peanutpatty said:


> The last pattern that I paid for was for a special scarf for my 100 year old auntie because I thought she would have loved it. She died before the yarn arrived. I don't even know where the pattern is now.
> I buy the occasional knitting magazine if a pattern takes my fancy, otherwise I go for free patterns on the internet. Nothing lost if they don't work out.


Sad you weren't able to get the yarn in time, to get the scarf finished. If you can remember, what did you end up knitting with the yarn? We are so spoilt for choice between You Tube, as well as all the free patterns on the internet!


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

jan Hughes said:


> I think the most I ever paid for a baby knitting pattern book was £6.99. Paying $27 is a tad too high for me. It is roughly £15 in sterling. I couldnt justify spending that.


I'll bet the knitting book you bought had more than one pattern!


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

cat_woman said:


> I get that the pattern may be a little higher if it was a fundraising promotion but others than that I wouldn't pay that much for a pattern. I will pay a reasonable amount based on how complicated/interesting the design is, but lately I've just been designing my own stuff or using a free pattern as a jumping off point.


I agree it would be fair to pay a little more if the pattern helped raised funds for a worthy cause. I think in this instance it was more of a case of greed, and taking full advantage of an animal lovers kind heart!


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

naneb said:


> It seems like designers get ripped off by other designers.


Thanks for sharing your thoughts! I think designers do get ripped off more than we realise, especially with anything popular.


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

linpar218 said:


> I think $27 is very expensive . I buy a lot of patterns but I top out at $8. After that I start piecing patterns from ones I already have and that usually works out pretty well.


I think you do have to set some limits, too easy to get carried away if you don't. Such a shame I can't discipline myself not to buy so much yarn though!


----------



## rosewa (Oct 2, 2019)

Ellebelle said:


> Sounds a bit expensive too me; but I suppose if someone is willing to pay......
> 
> I suppose the fact that the pattern was sold as an 'already printed' document and on good quality stock might account for the higher price. I've paid upwards of 6, 7 or even 8 Canadian Dollars for patterns in pdf format which I have to print myself.


I usually buy books of patterns, but have paid $3.50 for 1 pattern to go with the yarn I am buying.


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

IndigoSpinner said:


> But would you spend $27 on a book of 25 patterns that you really liked?
> I don't understand knitters' reluctance to pay for a pattern. You pay for needles, tools, and yarn. But you won't pay for good design, although you frequently love it when you see it.


A book of 25 patterns for $27 is far more reasonable, than one pattern for the same price. The book would have to be very special and remain fashionable to contemplate spending that amount. In terms of crafting supplies I am mostly frugal and relatively selective in what I buy. I must be, as my husband clearly thinks so, he always tells me to buy whatever I want!


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

MarilynKnits said:


> I would rather spend the money on good yarn, and I watch for sales. I continue to find enjoyable free patterns. I've also started doing some of my own designing using my basic masurerments.


My sentiments exactly, what you can save in one area, gives you money to spend a little more on something else. I hope you will show us some of your designs?


----------



## Londonlady (Aug 22, 2017)

Some knitters don't like making an item more than once so in that case a pattern can turn out to be expensive. If I find a pattern that I like enough to knit the garment or accessory more than once then the price of the pattern makes it worthwhile. For instance, the most expensive downloadable print off at home pdf pattern that I have purchased in recent years was one by Blue Sky Fibers at a cost of $9 but I have used that pattern for reference four times, so that has worked out at just over $2 per item. Another pattern that I fell in love with was a shawl pattern by Stephen West, the pdf cost 6 Euros but I have used this pattern for reference 8 times and another of his patterns twice. Recently I was surprised to find a Free pattern on Ravelry that I liked enough to download and print off but these are few and far between.


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Jessica-Jean said:


> IF the pattern was sold as a fundraiser for a pet shelter, _maybe_ the price was worth it.


Even if that were so, $27 for one pattern is still way too much!


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

NimueVaniva said:


> I would expect the designer to have made a video explaining tricky bits,


Thanks for your interesting comments. Definitely no gold plated video with this pattern!


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Susan Marie said:


> I don't think I would ever pay more than $10 for a pattern, and that's one that I would use more than once.


I couldn't agree with your more!!


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

ggmomliz said:


> I paid $25 each for 2 doll pattern books from a famous knitting designer. They are the worst written patterns I have ever come across in my over 60 years of knitting! Most of the patterns include charts to go along with the patterns. The charts and patterns don't agree with each other and in a few designs neither lines up with the picture.


That is disgusting service in every sense of the word! When you pay good money for a product you would naturally expect it to be of reputable quality. I think it is definitely something we all need to be aware of, so we don't get tarnished by the same dollar grabbing brush. I am so appreciative there are such wonderful people such as yourself on KP, prepared to share your knowledge and wisdom, so that others less skilled may have the opportunity to learn from you.


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

kyrakay said:


> I am also on a fixed income. I use free patterns but if I see one I really , really want and it is $10 or under I request it as a present (birthday, Christmas) from one of the children.


I think that is a splendid idea to request a pattern gift from your family!


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

dunnville89 said:


> I paid $25 for a book of patterns that had only one hat pattern I wanted. I am not wealthy, but I don't struggle financially, so I figure I can afford to spend $ on my hobby. I struggled for many years raising a large family. This is my reward.


I totally get that! If it makes you happy it is indeed a small price to pay!


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

bokemom said:


> We all have different needs and wants, some people like $6 coffee others spend their money on donuts.


Do you realise those $6 coffee indulgence sessions, likely equate to $120 per month? Lots of yarn and patterns with that amount over a year!


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

MaryCarter said:


> Most of my patterns are free now, but years ago of course we all had to pay for patterns. I think if that was still the case a lot of charity knitting would not get done, or there would be less of it, so free patterns are sometimes a good thing.


I think you've hit the nail on the head there! Today we also have the choice to print out a pattern, or if we prefer read it directly from the computer.


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Londonlady said:


> Some knitters don't like making an item more than once so in that case a pattern can turn out to be expensive.


That is a valid point! We are all so different in that regard.


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Jessica-Jean said:


> They weren’t, when I first arrived here in 1970. I used to joke about the fact that my favourite things - books and things-yarny - were tax-free, until some bright light in the government decided they needed taxing as a luxury. ☹ Around the same time, they also began taxing other ‘luxuries’, such as pet food


That is very interesting, thanks for sharing!


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Jessica-Jean said:


> That’s the overwhelming joy of Ravelry!! Look at various finished renditions of the pattern. Read others’ remarks about the pattern. _THEN_ decide if it might be worth it.
> I find myself doing far less ripping out and abandoning of patterns, since I began using Ravelry to winnow out the problematic patterns.


Couldn't agree with you more, Ravelry is amazing!


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

KateLyn11 said:


> Those I knit for are not knitters, generally it isn’t the pattern they are attracted to, it is the yarn the sample was made from. I try to determine if it is color, yarn or pattern they are attracted to and see if a very similar pattern would be acceptable.


That is a very interesting point, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Stellanator (Oct 8, 2017)

StitchNStash said:


> I was at a Spotlight store in Auckland, New Zealand this afternoon, looking for yarn for a specific project. Unfortunately there was nothing suitable, and my attention span was soon drawn to some heavily discounted quality yarn.
> 
> Anyway, I soon got chatting to a dog loving lady that was also looking at the sale yarn to knit dog coats from, on behalf of a dog rescue centre. She had a pattern in her hand for a rather nice looking dog coat, I was in total disbelief when she informed me the cost of this pattern was $27. The pattern was the folded, open out style, printed on quality thin cardboard material.
> 
> ...


I would probably never pay this much for a pattern, especially a dog pattern. I have, however, unflinchingly paid $15 for a pattern that I really liked


----------



## talulakat (Jan 22, 2016)

Wow, when I've seen patterns close to that price it's a kit and includes the yarn. Even if part of the money was going to a charity, that price is a bit much.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

I would pay $ 27 for a knitting book but not for just a single pattern.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

You could buy a finished dog coat for less than $27 unless she was going to make a bunch of them and sell them. I totally agree that all of my patterns are free from internet, a couple I have purchased but not at that price.


----------



## Deegle (Sep 25, 2015)

StitchNStash said:


> I was at a Spotlight store in Auckland, New Zealand this afternoon, looking for yarn for a specific project. Unfortunately there was nothing suitable, and my attention span was soon drawn to some heavily discounted quality yarn.
> 
> Anyway, I soon got chatting to a dog loving lady that was also looking at the sale yarn to knit dog coats from, on behalf of a dog rescue centre. She had a pattern in her hand for a rather nice looking dog coat, I was in total disbelief when she informed me the cost of this pattern was $27. The pattern was the folded, open out style, printed on quality thin cardboard material.
> 
> ...


That's way too much. You'd imagine that a charity would make more money by selling a higher volume at a lower price. I can't see many people prepared to pay that much for a pattern, even if its for a good cause.


----------



## Maker402 (9 mo ago)

kyrakay said:


> I am also on a fixed income. I use free patterns but if I see one I really , really want and it is $10 or under I request it as a present (birthday, Christmas) from one of the children. It is less than they would have spent and I get what I really want. Win , win.


Me too. I pretty much stick to the free patterns from yarn manufacturers/retailers that I buy from. That's why they tease you with the free patterns, isn't it... so you buy their yarn? Ocassionally, I will treat myself and get a pattern/ebook that I simply can't live without. Lucky you, getting them as gifts!


----------



## kyrakay (Dec 20, 2017)

Thank you I think I am lucky, too. A lot fewer dust collectors sitting around. smile OK maybe not a lot but still fewer.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

It depends on what the pattern is for and how much I wanted it....
Having said that, I know pattern writing is very involved. I can't write patterns that others understand to save my life.. I can only write down what I did and I know what I mean. 😁 Some patterns are hard to follow these days I find...
I doubt I'd be willing to pay $27Au for a pattern.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

MaryCarter said:


> ...
> but years ago of course we all had to pay for patterns. ...


Or we got them free inside a women's magazine. You can still get 'free' patterns in some magazines occasionally. The mags are quite expensive though, so how 'free' the patterns are is debatable. 😊


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

chooksnpinkroses said:


> Or we got them free inside a women's magazine. You can still get 'free' patterns in some magazines occasionally. The mags are quite expensive though, so how 'free' the patterns are is debatable. 😊


That’s why I stopped my subscriptions about twenty years ago. Even their cheapest promotional prices were too much.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Prices for patterns are ridicules no wonder we share patterns


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't mind paying for a pattern that I really like...but not $27.


----------



## kpalanci (Feb 8, 2018)

Hmmm...good question. How much is too much? I guess it depends on perspective and desire. I probably would be hard pressed to pay $27 for a single pattern and normally look for something free available online. I understand that everyone needs to earn a living and there's artistic value built into the price. With inflation affecting food, gas and other necessities I have to believe the designer would make more money by selling more patterns at a lesser price.


----------



## DeepRiver (Jun 2, 2017)

StitchNStash said:


> I was at a Spotlight store in Auckland, New Zealand this afternoon, looking for yarn for a specific project. Unfortunately there was nothing suitable, and my attention span was soon drawn to some heavily discounted quality yarn.
> 
> Anyway, I soon got chatting to a dog loving lady that was also looking at the sale yarn to knit dog coats from, on behalf of a dog rescue centre. She had a pattern in her hand for a rather nice looking dog coat, I was in total disbelief when she informed me the cost of this pattern was $27. The pattern was the folded, open out style, printed on quality thin cardboard material.
> 
> ...


The Toronto Knitters Guild recently had a panel of knitwear designers speak at a virtual monthly meeting. As I recall, paper and printing costs were not a major driver of costs of a finished pattern, especially since so many are now distributed electronically over Ravelry. Time and labour were the primary costs - the pattern is designed, has to be test knit, then tech edited , often revised again to include a much wider range of sizes (XXS to XXL ) than in the past, then test knit again, proofread again, etc. As you point out, there are also fees or profit shares paid to the yarn company or distributor. Most of the designers on the panel agreed that they did not break even on the cost of their work until the second or third year of sales, although there are exceptions if you are lucky enough to write a very popular one ( hello, L'Enveloppe !) One option to avoid paying pattern costs is tapping the resources of your local library - most knitting books include patterns which can be copied for free. My guild, the TKG, also used to have a dollar table at our in-person meetings where members could donate yarn and pattern books and leaflets they were no longer using for purchase by others.


----------



## ellenC (Jun 17, 2012)

StitchNStash said:


> I was at a Spotlight store in Auckland, New Zealand this afternoon, looking for yarn for a specific project. Unfortunately there was nothing suitable, and my attention span was soon drawn to some heavily discounted quality yarn.
> 
> Anyway, I soon got chatting to a dog loving lady that was also looking at the sale yarn to knit dog coats from, on behalf of a dog rescue centre. She had a pattern in her hand for a rather nice looking dog coat, I was in total disbelief when she informed me the cost of this pattern was $27. The pattern was the folded, open out style, printed on quality thin cardboard material.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't pay $ 27 for a dog coat, let alone for just a pattern. Regardless of how fond I was of the dog. I'm usually paying between £ 3-5 for a pattern if I really like it, provided I'm allowed to sell items made with the pattern.
If it's just for own use I will leave it well alone.
I am prepared to pay more for really intricate patterns that have taken ages to design and write up and even have tutorials online about them. Like the mosaic patterns from Tinna Ravelry: Tinna Thórudóttir Thorvaldsdóttir's Ravelry Store - patterns. A lot of effort has gone into those.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

StitchNStash said:


> I was at a Spotlight store in Auckland, New Zealand this afternoon, looking for yarn for a specific project. Unfortunately there was nothing suitable, and my attention span was soon drawn to some heavily discounted quality yarn.
> 
> Anyway, I soon got chatting to a dog loving lady that was also looking at the sale yarn to knit dog coats from, on behalf of a dog rescue centre. She had a pattern in her hand for a rather nice looking dog coat, I was in total disbelief when she informed me the cost of this pattern was $27. The pattern was the folded, open out style, printed on quality thin cardboard material.
> 
> ...


I would not pay $27 for ANY pattern. If the cost is related to complexity of the pattern, I probably wouldn’t be able to knit it anyway.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

DeepRiver said:


> The Toronto Knitters Guild recently had a panel of knitwear designers speak at a virtual monthly meeting. As I recall, paper and printing costs were not a major driver of costs of a finished pattern, especially since so many are now distributed electronically over Ravelry. Time and labour were the primary costs - the pattern is designed, has to be test knit, then tech edited , often revised again to include a much wider range of sizes (XXS to XXL ) than in the past, then test knit again, proofread again, etc. As you point out, there are also fees or profit shares paid to the yarn company or distributor. Most of the designers on the panel agreed that they did not break even on the cost of their work until the second or third year of sales, although there are exceptions if you are lucky enough to write a very popular one ( hello, L'Enveloppe !) One option to avoid paying pattern costs is tapping the resources of your local library - most knitting books include patterns which can be copied for free. My guild, the TKG, also used to have a dollar table at our in-person meetings where members could donate yarn and pattern books and leaflets they were no longer using for purchase by others.


L'Enveloppe: L'Enveloppe pattern by Sally Melville

L'Enveloppe GRANDE: L'Enveloppe GRANDE pattern by Sally Melville


----------



## knitluvr (Jun 21, 2018)

Bizzyneedles55 said:


> I used to buy those little books of knitting patterns published by Patons, and other yarn companies. But with the coming of the internet, I don't pay for any patterns....with the exception of a shawl pattern I bought about 10 years ago. I think I paid 7 or 8 bucks.


Please tell me. Where you find free Patterns on internet without mistakes


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

knitluvr said:


> Please tell me. Where you find free Patterns on internet without mistakes


I have found many free pattern with few or no mistakes. And I have occasionally paid for patterns that are indecipherable.


----------



## marinda (Nov 9, 2015)

Lately there's been a sharp increase in pattern prices. I appreciate all the work the designers put into creating the patterns but here roughly converted a 1 dollar pattern will cost me 15+ rand and 1pound will be 19+ rand. 
So to answer your question I will not even dream about buying a $27 pattern


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

knitluvr said:


> Please tell me. Where you find free Patterns on internet without mistakes


Only on Ravelry, AFTER dozens of knitters have successfully made the item. The 1898 Hat is a prime example. Several thousand completed projects over the course of a bunch of years.

It was while knitting a cute coming-home-from-the-hospital cape for my firstborn, that I encountered my first ever purchased pattern with an error, and didn’t believe it wasn’t until after much knitting/ripping/re-knitting. No Ravelry in 1973. 🫤


----------



## kaypriest (Jun 25, 2017)

Jessica-Jean said:


> L'Enveloppe: L'Enveloppe pattern by Sally Melville
> 
> L'Enveloppe GRANDE: L'Enveloppe GRANDE pattern by Sally Melville


Thanks for the links, these are interesting patterns, especially the first one. I will gladly pay for a pattern that is different, and that I like. Added bonus is such a pattern is a learning opportunity.


----------



## WendiKaiser (Apr 27, 2012)

Hmm, $27 for a dog coat pattern, that seems rather steep. If it was me I would take a photo of the finished product and shop around on Ravelry. I have taken photos of shop samples to consider making. But if someone has the money to buy a dog coat pattern for $27 then perhaps they can afford it.


----------



## jodnls (Mar 5, 2019)

StitchNStash said:


> I was at a Spotlight store in Auckland, New Zealand this afternoon, looking for yarn for a specific project. Unfortunately there was nothing suitable, and my attention span was soon drawn to some heavily discounted quality yarn.
> 
> Anyway, I soon got chatting to a dog loving lady that was also looking at the sale yarn to knit dog coats from, on behalf of a dog rescue centre. She had a pattern in her hand for a rather nice looking dog coat, I was in total disbelief when she informed me the cost of this pattern was $27. The pattern was the folded, open out style, printed on quality thin cardboard material.
> 
> ...


I think that is way more than I would pay for a pattern. I feel they would make much more money in the long run if they lowered that price.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

IndigoSpinner said:


> But would you spend $27 on a book of 25 patterns that you really liked?
> 
> I don't understand knitters' reluctance to pay for a pattern. You pay for needles, tools, and yarn. But you won't pay for good design, although you frequently love it when you see it.


Yes. I would and do buy a book over a single pattern. All of us have different likes as to the patterns in a book. Most books I have purchased has had at least ¾ of the patterns I make. Simple economics and personal budgets. So why wouldn't someone refuse a single pattern over a book with multiple patterns in it? Buying a book reduces the 'average' price per pattern.

Now for the independent 'designers', most patterns are not to my liking or my tastes. Some designs look to me as if they are rags rather than a fashion trend. Some designs are not even tested and the purchasers are the testers. This happens way too much for me to invest $$ into something that may or may not work out.

The same is true when I buy yarns - I only buy when they are on sale.
The same is true when I buy needles (unless I need the needle because one broke) - I only buy them when they are on sale.
The same is true with all other 'tools' of the crafts - I only buy when they are on sale.

I do understand what you perceive as a reluctance, but a persons' reason to purchase or not is personal and should not be looked down upon because a person chooses to not purchase over the availablities of free pattterns with very similar look. A person can 'love' a look of a purchased pattern, but that certainly does not mean that the person wishes to make the item. I love the looks of many wedding dresses but I wouldn't want to 'make' one. I 'love' the looks and appeal of Pat's patterns, but I would not buy them because I can no longer make such items.


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

StitchNStash said:


> I was at a Spotlight store in Auckland, New Zealand this afternoon, looking for yarn for a specific project. Unfortunately there was nothing suitable, and my attention span was soon drawn to some heavily discounted quality yarn.
> 
> Anyway, I soon got chatting to a dog loving lady that was also looking at the sale yarn to knit dog coats from, on behalf of a dog rescue centre. She had a pattern in her hand for a rather nice looking dog coat, I was in total disbelief when she informed me the cost of this pattern was $27. The pattern was the folded, open out style, printed on quality thin cardboard material.
> 
> ...


----------



## Morgan Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

Personally, even if I was planning on making multiple items from the same pattern, there is no way I could bring myself to pay that much for a pattern. Especially one for a dog sweater.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

Ellebelle said:


> I have found many free pattern with few or no mistakes. And I have occasionally paid for patterns that are indecipherable.


"I have found many free pattern with few or no mistakes."
Especially the ones from designers who has chosen a pattern or two of their designs to appeal to new customers. I have gotten familiar with many designers by their freebies.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

I have read the entire topic! LOL
Interesting responses. Many of us are of the same mindset it seems.
Happy crafting with our patterns. ♥


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

The price of 1 pattern sometimes exceeds what a book of patterns used to be. No offense to designers with so many free patterns online I haven’t bought a pattern in years or referred to the 100’s of patterns in my library.


----------



## Lighthousegal (Jan 5, 2016)

StitchNStash said:


> I was at a Spotlight store in Auckland, New Zealand this afternoon, looking for yarn for a specific project. Unfortunately there was nothing suitable, and my attention span was soon drawn to some heavily discounted quality yarn.
> 
> Anyway, I soon got chatting to a dog loving lady that was also looking at the sale yarn to knit dog coats from, on behalf of a dog rescue centre. She had a pattern in her hand for a rather nice looking dog coat, I was in total disbelief when she informed me the cost of this pattern was $27. The pattern was the folded, open out style, printed on quality thin cardboard material.
> 
> ...


In all honesty I would never have paid 27$ for a patter. The internet is a great source for patterns. And much less expensive. I hope the lady did not buy the pattern.


----------



## kmpelley542 (8 mo ago)

StitchNStash said:


> I was at a Spotlight store in Auckland, New Zealand this afternoon, looking for yarn for a specific project. Unfortunately there was nothing suitable, and my attention span was soon drawn to some heavily discounted quality yarn.
> 
> Anyway, I soon got chatting to a dog loving lady that was also looking at the sale yarn to knit dog coats from, on behalf of a dog rescue centre. She had a pattern in her hand for a rather nice looking dog coat, I was in total disbelief when she informed me the cost of this pattern was $27. The pattern was the folded, open out style, printed on quality thin cardboard material.
> 
> ...


I am willing to pay for a good designer because I want to encourage designers. Also, the US dollar is worth far more than than the New Zealand currency so, if you from the US, you are not paying that much.


----------



## The Reader (May 29, 2014)

StitchNStash said:


> I was at a Spotlight store in Auckland, New Zealand this afternoon, looking for yarn for a specific project. Unfortunately there was nothing suitable, and my attention span was soon drawn to some heavily discounted quality yarn.
> 
> Anyway, I soon got chatting to a dog loving lady that was also looking at the sale yarn to knit dog coats from, on behalf of a dog rescue centre. She had a pattern in her hand for a rather nice looking dog coat, I was in total disbelief when she informed me the cost of this pattern was $27. The pattern was the folded, open out style, printed on quality thin cardboard material.
> 
> ...


I would not have paid $27.00 for a pattern. There are lots of nice patterns on the internet that are free.


----------



## Cmac (Jul 5, 2016)

StitchNStash said:


> I was at a Spotlight store in Auckland, New Zealand this afternoon, looking for yarn for a specific project. Unfortunately there was nothing suitable, and my attention span was soon drawn to some heavily discounted quality yarn.
> 
> Anyway, I soon got chatting to a dog loving lady that was also looking at the sale yarn to knit dog coats from, on behalf of a dog rescue centre. She had a pattern in her hand for a rather nice looking dog coat, I was in total disbelief when she informed me the cost of this pattern was $27. The pattern was the folded, open out style, printed on quality thin cardboard material.
> 
> ...


I believe we have to consider the time and talent involved in developing a pattern. Having said that, $27 seems a bit much fior a dog coat. I laugh at the free patterns though, and i have saved thousands I hasten to add. They are often made for a specific wool or yarn. I saved one free shawl patterm that i loved. Had i used the yarn and beads they recommended, i woujld have spent nearly $1000, yes three zeros and the shawl would have been too heavy to wear. I laughed. And followd my heart to another pattern and another yarn.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

Cmac said:


> I believe we have to consider the time and talent involved in developing a pattern. Having said that, $27 seems a bit much fior a dog coat. I laugh at the free patterns though, and i have saved thousands I hasten to add. They are often made for a specific wool or yarn. I saved one free shawl patterm that i loved. Had i used the yarn and beads they recommended, i woujld have spent nearly $1000, yes three zeros and the shawl would have been too heavy to wear. I laughed. And followd my heart to another pattern and another yarn.


Not laughable for me. I just use the pattern but change up the yarn! And most time needle size also. lol
A shawl is not a fitted clothing item, so many yarns and needle sizes can be used.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

charliesaunt said:


> The price of 1 pattern sometimes exceeds what a book of patterns used to be. No offense to designers with so many free patterns online *I haven’t bought a pattern in years or referred to the 100’s of patterns in my library.*


Ditto!!


----------



## Bernadettebunty (Nov 3, 2012)

I converted 27 NZD to GBP to gauge whether I thought it was excessive - At £14 GBP - yes for one pattern - I recently bought a book of doggy coat patterns by a British (well known) designer that cost less than that! I pick up a lot of paper patterns for pennies in Charity Shops and I usually pay £3 to £4 for downloadable PDFs from independent designers that I have seen and liked their designs.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

charliesaunt said:


> The price of 1 pattern sometimes exceeds what a book of patterns used to be. No offense to designers with so many free patterns online I haven’t bought a pattern in years or referred to the 100’s of patterns in my library.


I find that I use my home library of books more than I use the patterns saved in my Ravelry account.
I sometimes think this is not good to not use the patterns from Rav library, but most times I am not online and do not want to boot up and browse at my desk, when I can browse my personal library in the comfort of my home watching tv or a dvd.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

StitchNStash said:


> I was at a Spotlight store in Auckland, New Zealand this afternoon, looking for yarn for a specific project. Unfortunately there was nothing suitable, and my attention span was soon drawn to some heavily discounted quality yarn.
> 
> Anyway, I soon got chatting to a dog loving lady that was also looking at the sale yarn to knit dog coats from, on behalf of a dog rescue centre. She had a pattern in her hand for a rather nice looking dog coat, I was in total disbelief when she informed me the cost of this pattern was $27. The pattern was the folded, open out style, printed on quality thin cardboard material.
> 
> ...


As a fellow NZer I agree that’s very expensive, and unless it’s something really different or interesting I would never pay that much. I love Spotlight stores they’re a great place to spend time looking at everything they sell. I’m a vip member and get good discounts on their items often as well as a senior gold card holder.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Cmac said:


> I believe we have to consider the time and talent involved in developing a pattern. Having said that, $27 seems a bit much fior a dog coat. I laugh at the free patterns though, and i have saved thousands I hasten to add. They are often made for a specific wool or yarn. I saved one free shawl patterm that i loved. Had i used the yarn and beads they recommended, i woujld have spent nearly $1000, yes three zeros and the shawl would have been too heavy to wear. I laughed. And followd my heart to another pattern and another yarn.


Bought or free, I believe I have but once used the yarn specified in the pattern, and that was an unmitigated error. Ravelry: JessicaJean's Wormy Chenille Hat


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

I do


Cmac said:


> I believe we have to consider the time and talent involved in developing a pattern. Having said that, $27 seems a bit much fior a dog coat. I laugh at the free patterns though, and i have saved thousands I hasten to add. They are often made for a specific wool or yarn. I saved one free shawl patterm that i loved. Had i used the yarn and beads they recommended, i woujld have spent nearly $1000, yes three zeros and the shawl would have been too heavy to wear. I laughed. And followd my heart to another pattern and another yarn.


I don't think I've ever used the called-for yarn. I rarely use the same fiber, my results are quite fine with my choices.


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

kmpelley542 said:


> I am willing to pay for a good designer because I want to encourage designers. Also, the US dollar is worth far more than than the New Zealand currency so, if you from the US, you are not paying that much.


$27US isn't that much,??? For me it's 6 days worth of food for me and my pets! There were times in the past where I didn't have to be concerned but these days I have to think hard about any purchase over $5. I won't even spend $1 for the sock heel pattern on Ravelry.


----------



## sweetpea69 (Jun 4, 2015)

StitchNStash said:


> I was at a Spotlight store in Auckland, New Zealand this afternoon, looking for yarn for a specific project. Unfortunately there was nothing suitable, and my attention span was soon drawn to some heavily discounted quality yarn.
> 
> Anyway, I soon got chatting to a dog loving lady that was also looking at the sale yarn to knit dog coats from, on behalf of a dog rescue centre. She had a pattern in her hand for a rather nice looking dog coat, I was in total disbelief when she informed me the cost of this pattern was $27. The pattern was the folded, open out style, printed on quality thin cardboard material.
> 
> ...


Patterns are getting expensive and many are photocopies not the original patterns, and Spotlights freight cost is exuberant too it was $11:99 no matter what you bought they've now dropped it. I was buying a pattern from there which was $4:99 plus the freight I left it. As I live an hour away from spotlight, my friend bought it and posted it to me for $2 many of their patterns are photocopies or they were so I think $27 is a tad daylight robbery. There is an etsy seller also selling patterns one that I bought and I found it free on the wool site, and others are copied from knitting books as PDFs and she's selling them at $4:95 each. Some I have in books...she would have to copy them and put into order etc but that doesn't take much. So yes we are getting ripped off. Also some patterns are re-released so be aware there too...as for the dog lady I'm pretty sure I've seen free patterns on pinterest or Hobbii....places that sell wool.


----------



## sweetpea69 (Jun 4, 2015)

$27 NZ Is about $18 US


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

sweetpea69 said:


> $27 NZ Is about $18 US


Still a tad steep for a single pattern, however beautiful.


----------



## kcduffer (Jan 29, 2013)

For me to buy a pattern, I have to really, really like it. I have occasionally purchased a magazine with several patterns that I really like. There is access to so many free patterns that are good, so I rarely buy one. There is no way I would pay 27 for one.


----------



## lilpig (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm writing this as an independent pattern designer - LittlePiggyPatterns.com. Pricing is always subjective. I have struggled with it frequently. I mainly design baby blanket patterns. I do not have great marketing so my sales are very modest. For my current project, I have spent over 20 hours charting and arranging 3 designs to include in the pattern. I haven't completed the written pattern yet, but that's another 10 hours or so. I have spent about $60 for the yarn, and am spending over 40 hours to knit the sample. When the pattern sells, I pay $.40 + 3% on pay pal fees, I usually charge $8 for the pattern so my $8 fee is reduced to about $7.25 in my pocket. I have to sell 9 patterns just to cover my materials. What is my labor worth? Basically it doesn't pay for me to publish my patterns. But I think they are unique and I enjoy the challenge.

I like to get free patterns also, but when I find an unusual pattern or one I don't want to attempt on my own, I'm willing to pay.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

It's a subjective question. It depends on how much pattern appeals to you, your mood, or your 'got to have it' factor. I think $27 for a pattern, especially a dog sweater, seems exorbitant. But you may love your fur baby and want to see him/her in all their cuteness in this pattern. Who knows? No judgement here.


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

chooksnpinkroses said:


> Or we got them free inside a women's magazine. You can still get 'free' patterns in some magazines occasionally. The mags are quite expensive though, so how 'free' the patterns are is debatable.


Only wish I had been a knitter back then when magazines were cheap!


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

WendiKaiser said:


> If it was me I would take a photo of the finished product and shop around on Ravelry.


That's a great idea! Many thanks for posting!


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

JennyG12 said:


> Some designs are not even tested and the purchasers are the testers. This happens way too much for me to invest $$ into something that may or may not work out.


I think that is the likely reason there are errors in patterns. A few months back I bought a fundraising book of baby patterns. Inside the book was a loose sheet of paper with several pattern corrections inside. I think these patterns can't have been tested. It was for a good cause so I didn't really mind, though I might have thought twice had I realised beforehand.


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

JennyG12 said:


> Yes. I would and do buy a book over a single pattern. All of us have different likes as to the patterns in a book. Most books I have purchased has had at least ¾ of the patterns I make. Simple economics and personal budgets. So why wouldn't someone refuse a single pattern over a book with multiple patterns in it? Buying a book reduces the 'average' price per pattern.


Many thanks for sharing all your very valid points!


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Lighthousegal said:


> I hope the lady did not buy the pattern.


So do I! I'm glad I don't know, it would have been torturous for me to watch her getting ripped off!


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Cmac said:


> Had i used the yarn and beads they recommended, i woujld have spent nearly $1000, yes three zeros and the shawl would have been too heavy to wear. I laughed. And followd my heart to another pattern and another yarn.


Bet that one wasn't test knitted!


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Bernadettebunty said:


> I pick up a lot of paper patterns for pennies in Charity Shops


I have bought one or two nice knitting books this way.


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Fan said:


> senior gold card holder.


Thanks for your post. Just wondering, are Gold Cards applicable when shopping at Spotlight?


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

ggmomliz said:


> I don't think I've ever used the called-for yarn. I rarely use the same fiber, my results are quite fine with my choices.


Likewise!! Occasionally, no other suitable yarn can be found.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

StitchNStash said:


> Only wish I had been a knitter back then when magazines were cheap!


”Cheap” is relative. When my gross income was under $60 for a 40-hour week on an assembly line, _nothing_ was ‘cheap’, and I was living in my mother and stepfather’s house rent-free, board included. Even bus fare wasn’t cheap, so I took to racing the bus, by bicycle, from near my house to where I would have gotten off near work. I usually won; I was 20.
When I began a better job the next year at just over $80/week, I thought I was rich!!! I even began paying $40/month room and board to my stepfather. And I indulged myself by buying my first knitting pattern booklet:








The next payday, I bought half the yarn. On a ‘vacation’ to visit my father, stepmother, and their two little girls, I bought the other half.
Results:








JessicaJean's 35-year project


L_O_N_G story! In the fall of 1966, I was 20 and had moved into my mother’s house for the first time since age 11. She and my stepfather - quite rightly - wanted me to get a job. So I went job hun...




www.ravelry.com













JessicaJean's 3-year project


...of baby-hued variegated, but it only shows at the edge of one photo. I learned that it’s lots easier to work the two same-stitch-pattern squares at the same time on the same needles; it saves having to read each line of each pattern twice. 25-06-2016...




www.ravelry.com





It was years later, after transferring to Montreal and paying my own living, before I felt flush enough to buy another knitting book or more yarn.

“Cheap” is relative.


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Jessica-Jean said:


> ”Cheap” is relative. When my gross income was under $60 for a 40-hour week on an assembly line, _nothing_ was ‘cheap’, and I was living in my mother and stepfather’s house rent-free, board included. Even bus fare wasn’t cheap, so I took to racing the bus, by bicycle, from near my house to where I would have gotten off near work. I usually won; I was 20.


Thanks for sharing your very interesting story. It is amazing to think you still have that pattern all these years later!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

StitchNStash said:


> Thanks for sharing your very interesting story. It is amazing to think you still have that pattern all these years later!


I couldn’t part with it! Making the original blanket took me from the beginning of my phone company ‘career’ to retirement! Though, I admit the photo isn’t mine; I found it online. Mine is in a file drawer in my wool room.


----------



## Dazeoffchar (Dec 27, 2013)

I only knit free patterns. I paid for one once…I think it was $5.00… I hated the pattern and the result. If I only do free pattern, I’m not out anything.


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

Dazeoffchar said:


> I only knit free patterns. I paid for one once…I think it was $5.00… I hated the pattern and the result. If I only do free pattern, I’m not out anything.


That is the one fear I have of buying a pattern online. Thanks for your post.


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

StitchNStash said:


> So do I! I'm glad I don't know, it would have been torturous for me to watch her getting ripped off!


I wouldn't characterize this as a rip off. If she did buy the pattern, the buyer chose to pay the asking price. It must have seemed special and worth it to her. Just my own humble opinion ... based on what I know of the situation, which really isn't much, now that I think about it 🙃 .


----------



## KnittersSerendipity (Jul 31, 2016)

knitluvr said:


> Please tell me. Where you find free Patterns on internet without mistakes


Ravelry.com. Use their pattern search and select free. Some designers will list a new pattern for a few days when they first publish it. The more views and downloads a new pattern receives will help its ranking/placement in Ravelry’s search engine.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

KnittersSerendipity said:


> Ravelry.com. Use their pattern search and select free. Some designers will list a new pattern for a few days when they first publish it. The more views and downloads a new pattern receives will help its ranking/placement in Ravelry’s search engine.


More views and downloads Do Not re-rank the general search engine results. I believe you are referring to the "Hot Right Now' listing.

Ravelry search engine is not like google which brings the most viewed to the top of the listing.


----------



## Beverooni (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm not sure I could justify paying that for a pattern when there are so many free ones available.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

chooksnpinkroses said:


> Or we got them free inside a women's magazine. You can still get 'free' patterns in some magazines occasionally. The mags are quite expensive though, so how 'free' the patterns are is debatable. 😊


See whether your library subscribes to any knitting or crochet magazines. My library does, and if I see a pattern I really like I photocopy for 10¢ a page.


----------



## notinkansas (Mar 1, 2014)

For me - I guess it depends on the pattern. Unless a pattern is particularly unique I generally tend to be careful about what I buy. There are some patterns that I just have to have. 
Tahesha the dragoness by Ina Wendrock - on Ravelry -
is an example. I absolutely did not flinch at the price. I might have paid any price for it. But those are few and far between.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> See whether your library subscribes to any knitting or crochet magazines. My library does, and if I see a pattern I really like I photocopy for 10¢ a page.


My gripe with most magazine patterns is that the pattern is chopped up and distributed on many different pages throughout the magazine.


----------



## For the Love of Shetland (Jan 26, 2019)

marinda said:


> Lately there's been a sharp increase in pattern prices. I appreciate all the work the designers put into creating the patterns but here roughly converted a 1 dollar pattern will cost me 15+ rand and 1pound will be 19+ rand.
> So to answer your question I will not even dream about buying a $27 pattern


----------



## For the Love of Shetland (Jan 26, 2019)

Hi sorry I am all mixed up with the the new site..

I have paid that much and a bit more for a few patterns but they have been for VERY intricate 1 ply shawls.


----------



## Pinkpaisley (Mar 11, 2015)

Ellebelle said:


> I have found many free pattern with few or no mistakes. And I have occasionally paid for patterns that are indecipherable.


Rarely do I find errors in free patterns but I’ve had bad luck with a few paid patterns that are so difficult to decipher or full of mistakes like the mermaid tail pattern I bought recently.


----------



## bonnett (8 mo ago)

I subscribe to websites that have free patterns. I need to look at them before buying so don't usually buy patterns on the Net. I have bought a few but they didn't work out.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

bonnett said:


> I subscribe to websites that have free patterns. I need to look at them before buying so don't usually buy patterns on the Net. I have bought a few but they didn't work out.


Which ones had you bought online and didn’t work out?


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Cmac said:


> I believe we have to consider the time and talent involved in developing a pattern. Having said that, $27 seems a bit much fior a dog coat. I laugh at the free patterns though, and i have saved thousands I hasten to add. They are often made for a specific wool or yarn. I saved one free shawl patterm that i loved. Had i used the yarn and beads they recommended, i woujld have spent nearly $1000, yes three zeros and the shawl would have been too heavy to wear. I laughed. And followd my heart to another pattern and another yarn.


Truthfully, no, I wouldn't pay that much for a pattern.


----------



## lkb850 (Dec 30, 2012)

I can't believe $27 for a dog sweater pattern??!!! I don't have a dog that needs a sweater, but I wouldn't pay $27 for the sweater, let alone a pattern.


----------



## BassLakeKnitter (Jul 5, 2016)

StitchNStash said:


> I was at a Spotlight store in Auckland, New Zealand this afternoon, looking for yarn for a specific project. Unfortunately there was nothing suitable, and my attention span was soon drawn to some heavily discounted quality yarn.
> 
> Anyway, I soon got chatting to a dog loving lady that was also looking at the sale yarn to knit dog coats from, on behalf of a dog rescue centre. She had a pattern in her hand for a rather nice looking dog coat, I was in total disbelief when she informed me the cost of this pattern was $27. The pattern was the folded, open out style, printed on quality thin cardboard material.
> 
> ...


I am a bit of a pattern junkie and have bought way too many patterns. There Are certain designers I like and know they write excellent patterns. I always make sure the patterns are written out as I am not fond of charts. I have been used to paying $6.00 for patterns but have noticed most of them are $7 to $8 now. I’m not really surprised since everything else is going up but I am being a lot more selective now And watch for the sales.


----------



## kmpelley542 (8 mo ago)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Only on Ravelry, AFTER dozens of knitters have successfully made the item. The 1898 Hat is a prime example. Several thousand completed projects over the course of a bunch of years.
> 
> It was while knitting a cute coming-home-from-the-hospital cape for my firstborn, that I encountered my first ever purchased pattern with an error, and didn’t believe it wasn’t until after much knitting/ripping/re-knitting. No Ravelry in 1973. 🫤


I actually rewrote a pattern posted online--yes it had a mistake in it at the very beginning. It was a simple dishcloth pattern, but many of the knitters were beginners and did not know where to start so I did it for them.


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

I buy many patterns because I tell myself that I’ll make them one day. I will have to live to be 200 to finish or every start them all. If I like a designer, I buy many of their patterns. I want to encourage them to continue. I don’t smoke or drink so I consider these my cigarettes!


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

StitchNStash said:


> I was at a Spotlight store in Auckland, New Zealand this afternoon, looking for yarn for a specific project. Unfortunately there was nothing suitable, and my attention span was soon drawn to some heavily discounted quality yarn.
> 
> Anyway, I soon got chatting to a dog loving lady that was also looking at the sale yarn to knit dog coats from, on behalf of a dog rescue centre. She had a pattern in her hand for a rather nice looking dog coat, I was in total disbelief when she informed me the cost of this pattern was $27. The pattern was the folded, open out style, printed on quality thin cardboard material.
> 
> ...


If my conversion rate is correct that translates to a whopping £14 in UK which for a single dog coat pattern is quite preposterous! I have never paid anything near to that for any pattern and I’ve knitted many including complicated shawls and a couple of dog coats requested by friends! After all a dog coat is basically a tube with leg holes surely?! Hope it was extremely well written at least but what a total rip off! I wonder how much of that the designer actually received 😱


----------



## knitluvr (Jun 21, 2018)

Ellebelle said:


> I wouldn't characterize this as a rip off. If she did buy the pattern, the buyer chose to pay the asking price. It must have seemed special and worth it to her. Just my own humble opinion ... based on what I know of the situation, which really isn't much, now that I think about it 🙃 .


Choices belong to each of us and that’s a good thing. I often find free patterns have mistakes in them so I avoid them.


----------



## ImAlmostHome (Jan 18, 2017)

I've paid quite a bit for a single pattern, but only if I intend to make more than one item from it. In general, I only pay for a pattern if I have seen the finished product or if it is recommended by another knitter. I have found many very well-written patterns online!


----------



## margieknits (Feb 15, 2013)

Sounds like it was a fundraiser?


----------



## PeacockRose1 (Nov 20, 2011)

I hear what everyone is saying, but having just finished knitting my first sweater designed by me, I’ve got to say that I’m willing to pay what the designer feels their time and effort are worth. I know that I spent over a year trying to get my sweater to look just the way I wanted. I’ve now spent over 6 months trying to get the pattern written out. The math alone for sizing it up and down from the size I knit, was extremely frustrating, and I’m still certain that some of the sizes will be off. I have not hired a tech editor, yet, and that too needs to be figured into the cost of the pattern.
That being said I’m not likely to spend $27 for an animal sweater pattern.


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

PeacockRose1 said:


> I hear what everyone is saying, but having just finished knitting my first sweater designed by me, I’ve got to say that I’m willing to pay what the designer feels their time and effort are worth. I know that I spent over a year trying to get my sweater to look just the way I wanted. I’ve now spent over 6 months trying to get the pattern written out. The math alone for sizing it up and down from the size I knit, was extremely frustrating, and I’m still certain that some of the sizes will be off. I have not hired a tech editor, yet, and that too needs to be figured into the cost of the pattern.
> That being said I’m not likely to spend $27 for an animal sweater pattern.


I do a lot (over 600) pattern tests through Ravelry, about half are tech edited first and quite honestly there are more errors in those that HAVE been tech edited. There is software that will calculate the size changes for you, according to a few of the designers.


----------



## Lizanderson168 (Aug 26, 2015)

StitchNStash said:


> I was at a Spotlight store in Auckland, New Zealand this afternoon, looking for yarn for a specific project. Unfortunately there was nothing suitable, and my attention span was soon drawn to some heavily discounted quality yarn.
> 
> Anyway, I soon got chatting to a dog loving lady that was also looking at the sale yarn to knit dog coats from, on behalf of a dog rescue centre. She had a pattern in her hand for a rather nice looking dog coat, I was in total disbelief when she informed me the cost of this pattern was $27. The pattern was the folded, open out style, printed on quality thin cardboard material.
> 
> ...


I agree. As a former business woman, I do understand that many will attempt to profit during these inflationary times. We can fight back by refusing to buy overpriced products even if we have some discomforts from not having the items. When mfgs have trouble selling, they will drop prices quickly, sometimes almost to cost.


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

I really enjoyed reading the many ideas, notes, and impressions of this post. Thanks to all! ☺☺☺


----------



## janenedrow53 (Jul 3, 2013)

KnittersSerendipity said:


> Ravelry.com. Use their pattern search and select free. Some designers will list a new pattern for a few days when they first publish it. The more views and downloads a new pattern receives will help its ranking/placement in Ravelry’s search engine.





KnittersSerendipity said:


> Ravelry.com. Use their pattern search and select free. Some designers will list a new pattern for a few days when they first publish it. The more views and downloads a new pattern receives will help its ranking/placement in Ravelry’s search engine.


I have found some fun patterns on allfreeknitting.com


----------



## janenedrow53 (Jul 3, 2013)

I have found some fun patterns on allfreeknitting.com


----------



## Kimbo58 (Jul 11, 2015)

knitluvr said:


> Please tell me. Where you find free Patterns on internet without mistakes


I have found hundreds on Pinterest & only had one with an issue.


----------



## ElationRelation (9 mo ago)

Pricing is what the market will bear and so an exceptional or complicated pattern sans mistakes is well worth the price vs. free or reduced price and is full of errors. I paid for a low priced patterns and stopped counting after there were 24 updates with errata. 

There are a.lot of ‘designers’ jumping on the bandwagon the last decade or two which is great creatively but not always technically as they can be filled with sizing mistakes and errors. I think you get what you pay for in a very general sense and if you love the pattern, it will save you a ton of design time. Most don’t realize how much work it is to design, test, write, pay test or tech people, much yarn for samples, multiple samples made for color or size pics, etc.

Long ago, shop patterns were available for free to encourage yarn sales. Yarn companies paid staff to produce a pattern at a reduced fee to sell yarn and that created a mindset that is hard to break now. Well designed, fitted, written, and mistake-free patterns aren’t the standard M.O. like they used to be. Unfortunately, this made people feel that a pattern for more than a single digit price is too much, but those $2-5 fees were mid-last century. 

I will buy a book if there are at least 2-3 patterns I really like or the rare one that I have to have. To also go ‘green’ I may look for them in used good or very good condition, though that does usurp the designer and publisher - a catch 22 of sorts. 

Now people are doing free because they want to tithe, don’t need the money, or for ‘free’ test knitting, philanthropy, or to bait or cull someone to check out their patterns. I understand that but there are some really exceptional patterns worth the price. If I am going to take my time and invest in yarn, I want something that doesn’t need a ton of my re-working to get stellar results. Often the free fall short of the paid for better designs that are well written (so less hair-pulling).  

Some people (and places) offer charity but it bothers me as they are using a soft spot or even guilt to have someone give them profit. As an example, a major coffee shop chain suggested people buy a pkg of coffee to give to less fortunate. I watched people’s heads would go down when they purchased their under $2 cup as they felt guilt and then paid for a pkg of coffee, reluctantly. I said to the checker that it it was charity it would be to donate the funds at the coffee chains cost and not as an excuse to make profit, though he couldn’t understand what I meant. A designer can state they love a certain charity and give the customer the choice to donate to that affiliation or not and not tangle the two things up.

There are designers who ‘harvest’ or copy others by changing the shape or one part of a stitch patterns and that isn’t okay by my book. Some designs naturally evolve by themselves so may overlap but that isn’t always the case and I feel ideally we do our best to live via a moral code. For me, that includes paying for patterns and trying to honor others by not sharing etc.

People don’t think about what it takes to make a living in the art-related field. You would pay a computer tech $100 per hour to fix your computer but balk at paying an artistic painter the same to paint a picture. We undervalue all artistic media and those who create, uplift, and inspire, 

Some who love knitting knit shawls as the yarn cost is low and the knitting ‘challenge’ ir increased. So a complicated pattern may cost as much or more than the yarn. When realized, many companies upped lace weight yarn prices because of demand. I had an aunt help me for 90 mins with a web design and when I asked what I could do for her she said to knit a shawl for her. I was appalled that she thought a month of complicated work was the same as her 90 mins of assistance. Though she may not have realized, I think most do not value the work for the designer, and the knitter. 

Trying to see both sides of the coin or the mountain, helps. Someone can make profit on a good pattern for $20 that another charging $5 has to sell multiples for the same profit. Then whatever good you do comes back to you even if you do pay for a pattern. 

If a blouse is $200 and I wear it hundreds of times, I got the joy of wearing it vs. talking myself into a $20 sale blouse I have to force myself to wear 3X. The expensive blouse is cheaper, long to short. I don’t care what they charge but even if free, please share/sell patterns that are well-written and designed. 

Best, Elation


----------



## ebth22084 (8 mo ago)

I appreciate designers and coming from a family of artists and woodworkers, I understand wanting to be paid for a design. I have two or three times paid for individual patterns through Ravelry, if the design involves an intricate stitch or design I can't figure out on my own, but I have only made one of the designs I paid for. Thus, I am pretty cautious about purchasing. I don't begrudge a designer wanting credit or pay, but unfortunately, $27 sounds like a lot more than I would pay unless the design was truly difficult and I was going to use it for a very unique piece, or make many iterations of the design.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

ggmomliz said:


> I do a lot (over 600) pattern tests through Ravelry, about half are tech edited first and quite honestly there are more errors in those that HAVE been tech edited. There is *software that will calculate the size changes for you*, according to a few of the designers.


I have my doubts about any such software. It’s only as good as the information used to design it.


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

Dazeoffchar said:


> I only knit free patterns. I paid for one once…I think it was $5.00… I hated the pattern and the result. If I only do free pattern, I’m not out anything.


I buy patterns that are unusual or if I know that the designer is reputable. Well known designers generally publish errata for their patterns of errors occur.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

I’ve found this interesting to read and see the opinions of others. Do I collect patterns? Yes. Are they paid or free? Yes. Have I paid this much for patterns? Yes. Have I knit them? Some. I buy some patterns for the technique used, some for posterity. I think prohibitive cost is in the mind of the purchaser. Some of the people in here I can’t imagine knitting intricate lace patterns which are often expensive. And if I could find a copy of the Waterwheel sweater that is so lovely (it’s OOP) I’d buy it in a heartbeat. 

None Of us knows what this dog sweater pattern looks like, or how intricate it is, but any of you who have bought a pattern on a whim or because you liked the picture of it have no business criticizing her purchase, even if every other pattern you have was free.


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

StitchNStash said:


> I was at a Spotlight store in Auckland, New Zealand this afternoon, looking for yarn for a specific project. Unfortunately there was nothing suitable, and my attention span was soon drawn to some heavily discounted quality yarn.
> 
> Anyway, I soon got chatting to a dog loving lady that was also looking at the sale yarn to knit dog coats from, on behalf of a dog rescue centre. She had a pattern in her hand for a rather nice looking dog coat, I was in total disbelief when she informed me the cost of this pattern was $27. The pattern was the folded, open out style, printed on quality thin cardboard material.
> 
> ...


I will pay $7 or so for a pattern but I think twice about doing so. If I find a designer that I know is good I will pay for his or her patterns. Some are really well written and make my hobby more enjoyable. Nothing worse than a poorly written pattern that is hard to follow and has poor results.


----------



## meggielynne (Dec 14, 2017)

jemima said:


> Prices for patterns are ridicules no wonder we share patterns


It’s not ridiculous that designer expect to have some profit at the end of the day. I’m a crochet pattern designer, and for a nice but relatively simple (beginner but not complete beginner friendly) girls sweater pattern I have, I would have to sell 80 copies (at 5.50 Canadian) to equal my costs plus my time put in before pattern release (after still takes time in promotions/posts, sometimes extra photos or additional tutorials). 80 copies if I saw the entire purchase price myself. Which I don’t. Etsy/LoveCrafts, etc fees, transaction fees, etc are a part of that, so actually far more than 80 copies before initial costs and labour are compensated. So before profit. Then there’s site/blog hosting and domain fees, fees gift add-ons to the site for those that run their own online shop in their site, the full version of stitch fiddle (used to create charts for patterns) is a paid subscription. The full versions of canva (to make professional looking posts and promotional materials) so paid. The full version of link tree (to help customers find all your links, and all the features that add easier shopping) is paid. Etc.

so far more than 80 copies for any of it to be profit. Pattern sales aren’t this big easy money thing people think it is designers are not rolling in money from it laughing ar how they’re ripping people off (which they aren’t).

customers money has value to them because they’ve worked for it we are trying to do the same, but apparently our work has far less value than another persons.
Most designers are not big-time and 80 copies of one pattern is a lot. 160 copies means $440 profit before platform and other fees and ongoing costs. Selling 160 likely also means more hours spent on promotions, so take away another $50-$100 for that. depending on how much time. So about $250 profit for the second 80 sold.

People who complain about pattern prices should have to create a pattern and bring it to sales ready and try to find customers before they get to complain about what the cost is.

Yes there are tons free. The way designers make their money on those is ad traffic. So they aren’t just “volunteering”. Unfortunately, those of us who don’t have huge followings yet can’t afford to rely on that route. It could take years to hit break even. The “good” (higher paying) ad servers require very high traffic levels. I respect that it’s another way the popular designers can make money, unfortunately, it’s a huge contributor to preventing anyone who isn’t already popular from making much as people will go to those free ones instead (and as I said, without traffic to get ad money... no use in giving patterns away for almost no return).

it’s another case of not judging u less you’ve been there. It’s not hard to imagine everyone wants fair pay for their work. If you don’t know what that work involves, you probably aren’t qualified to comment on what they should earn for it


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> I’ve found this interesting to read and see the opinions of others. Do I collect patterns? Yes. Are they paid or free? Yes. Have I paid this much for patterns? Yes. Have I knit them? Some. I buy some patterns for the technique used, some for posterity. I think prohibitive cost is in the mind of the purchaser. Some of the people in here I can’t imagine knitting intricate lace patterns which are often expensive. And if I could find a copy of the Waterwheel sweater that is so lovely (it’s OOP) I’d buy it in a heartbeat.
> 
> None Of us knows what this dog sweater pattern looks like, or how intricate it is, but any of you who have bought a pattern on a whim or because you liked the picture of it have no business criticizing her purchase, even if every other pattern you have was free.


A) I wish I knew which pattern was meant when anyone mentions the Waterwheel sweater.
B) Humans complain. Always, about everything. Usually pointlessly. Incomprehensible, but unavoidable.


----------



## skipperjock (8 mo ago)

jan Hughes said:


> I think the most I ever paid for a baby knitting pattern book was £6.99. Paying $27 is a tad too high for me. It is roughly £15 in sterling. I couldnt justify spending that.


USD 27 is about £21 sterling. I have never paid that much for a knitting pattern. 
I did have a Phildar pattern book with a much loved and used pattern in it . I used that pattern many times until it tore and disintegrated. A friend tried to track the pattern book down on ebay for me but as the bidding went up to £40 I told my friend NEVER. At a later date I did manage to buy a replacement pattern book on ebay for about £6.


----------



## StitchNStash (9 mo ago)

meggielynne said:


> it’s another case of not judging u less you’ve been there. It’s not hard to imagine everyone wants fair pay for their work. If you don’t know what that work involves, you probably aren’t qualified to comment on what they should earn for it


Thanks for raising your valid points regarding designing and pricing. From my point of view I have no doubt whatsoever that you do not earn every cent you make. Please be assured it is not the designer I am pointing the finger at, it is the greed of the retailer I have a problem with.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

PeacockRose1 said:


> I hear what everyone is saying, but having just finished knitting my first sweater designed by me, I’ve got to say that I’m willing to pay what the designer feels their time and effort are worth. I know that I spent over a year trying to get my sweater to look just the way I wanted. I’ve now spent over 6 months trying to get the pattern written out. The math alone for sizing it up and down from the size I knit, was extremely frustrating, and I’m still certain that some of the sizes will be off. I have not hired a tech editor, yet, and that too needs to be figured into the cost of the pattern.
> That being said I’m not likely to spend $27 for an animal sweater pattern.


I agree with all you have shared with us. I would also pay the asking price


----------



## Gurudeepa (8 mo ago)

mousepotato said:


> I’ve found this interesting to read and see the opinions of others. Do I collect patterns? Yes. Are they paid or free? Yes. Have I paid this much for patterns? Yes. Have I knit them? Some. I buy some patterns for the technique used, some for posterity. I think prohibitive cost is in the mind of the purchaser. Some of the people in here I can’t imagine knitting intricate lace patterns which are often expensive. And if I could find a copy of the Waterwheel sweater that is so lovely (it’s OOP) I’d buy it in a heartbeat.
> 
> None Of us knows what this dog sweater pattern looks like, or how intricate it is, but any of you who have bought a pattern on a whim or because you liked the picture of it have no business criticizing her purchase, even if every other pattern you have was free.



Hi Mouse! I was curious about the Water Wheel sweater you referenced in the knitting pattern forum so I googled it. There is one available on Etsy for $17 and has free shipping! It is beautiful and I would love to knit it too. There's only 1 available so hurry before it's gone 

Happy knitting, Gurudeepa


----------



## mrskowalski (Jun 4, 2015)

ggmomliz said:


> I do a lot (over 600) pattern tests through Ravelry, about half are tech edited first and quite honestly there are more errors in those that HAVE been tech edited. There is software that will calculate the size changes for you, according to a few of the designers.


Could you share or pm the software application?


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

mrskowalski said:


> Could you share or pm the software application?


Can share the NAME of the software and link to where to get it, but can not 'share' the program itself (copyright laws).

There is about 10 software programs available for yarny crafters. From graphics editing to making charts. All are listed in google searches.


----------



## ldale0224 (8 mo ago)

ggmomliz said:


> I do a lot (over 600) pattern tests through Ravelry, about half are tech edited first and quite honestly there are more errors in those that HAVE been tech edited. There is software that will calculate the size changes for you, according to a few of the designers.


How do you become a pattern tester? I love to knit and have gifted my products to everyone and their dog so this sounds like something that would be fun to do!


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

I did a Google search and came up with many pages of both test knitting and sample knitting sites. For sample knitting you usually have to use a specific yarn, normally either supplied by the designer or reimbursed afterwards, then send the completed item to the designer for professional photography. I've only done that a couple of times, once the item was lost in shipping and it took me months to get paid for the yarn and I was out my time.


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

mrskowalski said:


> Could you share or pm the software application?


Sorry, I only know of the existence from designers I've tested for commenting about them. I have no idea what the titled are.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

ldale0224 said:


> How do you become a pattern tester? I love to knit and have gifted my products to everyone and their dog so this sounds like something that would be fun to do!


There are groups on Ravelry: Ravelry


----------



## mrskowalski (Jun 4, 2015)

JennyG12 said:


> Can share the NAME of the software and link to where to get it, but can not 'share' the program itself (copyright laws).
> 
> There is about 10 software programs available for yarny crafters. From graphics editing to making charts. All are listed in google searches.


Thanks for your reply. Just wanted a starting point.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

mrskowalski said:


> Thanks for your reply. Just wanted a starting point.


You are welcome. I hope you find what you may be interested in.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

mrskowalski said:


> Could you share or pm the software application?



Yes i too do test knitting and you have to buy your own yarn and you are given a deadline in which to finish the project. One helps the designer to find any spelling errors and other faults within the pattern before it get ups up for sale on raverly.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> There are groups on Ravelry: Ravelry


Go to ravelry and type in test knits and join the group and then you can see all the tests that are running and you can then apply to take part in each one if you can adhere to the rules of the designer for each project.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Gurudeepa said:


> Hi Mouse! I was curious about the Water Wheel sweater you referenced in the knitting pattern forum so I googled it. There is one available on Etsy for $17 and has free shipping! It is beautiful and I would love to knit it too. There's only 1 available so hurry before it's gone
> 
> Happy knitting, Gurudeepa


Another member shared a link for it and it now resides in my collection. I suspect it will be modified for the twins later this year. Thank you.


----------



## meggielynne (Dec 14, 2017)

ggmomliz said:


> I did a Google search and came up with many pages of both test knitting and sample knitting sites. For sample knitting you usually have to use a specific yarn, normally either supplied by the designer or reimbursed afterwards, then send the completed item to the designer for professional photography. I've only done that a couple of times, once the item was lost in shipping and it took me months to get paid for the yarn and I was out my time.


I’m a crochet designer and I’ve never had strict yarn requirements. Just something f suitable. Most test calls I’ve seen are the same. Sometimes there is a reason the exact same would be requiring but it’s not the norm. I’ve never asked or seen a call for work to be mailed for photos either.
Clearly someone was working this way but this seems far from the typical.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

meggielynne said:


> I’m a crochet designer and I’ve never had strict yarn requirements. Just something f suitable. Most test calls I’ve seen are the same. Sometimes there is a reason the exact same would be requiring but it’s not the norm. I’ve never asked or seen a call for work to be mailed for photos either.
> Clearly someone was working this way but this seems far from the typical.


Good to know! Postal rates are exorbitant, more than pattern costs even.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

meggielynne said:


> I’m a crochet designer and I’ve never had strict yarn requirements. Just something f suitable. Most test calls I’ve seen are the same. Sometimes there is a reason the exact same would be requiring but it’s not the norm. I’ve never asked or seen a call for work to be mailed for photos either.
> Clearly someone was working this way but this seems far from the typical.


Magazines do.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

ggmomliz said:


> I did a Google search and came up with many pages of both test knitting and sample knitting sites. For sample knitting you usually have to use a specific yarn, normally either supplied by the designer or reimbursed afterwards, then send the completed item to the designer for professional photography. I've only done that a couple of times, once the item was lost in shipping and it took me months to get paid for the yarn and I was out my time.


Yes many have strict/restrictive to the letter requirements. Best to totally review before commiting to testing.


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

meggielynne said:


> I’m a crochet designer and I’ve never had strict yarn requirements. Just something f suitable. Most test calls I’ve seen are the same. Sometimes there is a reason the exact same would be requiring but it’s not the norm. I’ve never asked or seen a call for work to be mailed for photos either.
> Clearly someone was working this way but this seems far from the typical.


I was explaining SAMPLE knitting as opposed to TEST knitting, some new to it might not realize that there is a difference. The majority of the tests I've done will state the yarn used in the pictured sample and will give the type of yarn used. Most will say something like, "dk or any yarn that gives the required gauge". I have done a few where the designer demands a particular fiber content.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

ggmomliz said:


> I was explaining SAMPLE knitting as opposed to TEST knitting, some new to it might not realize that there is a difference. The majority of the tests I've done will state the yarn used in the pictured sample and will give the type of yarn used. Most will say something like, "dk or any yarn that gives the required gauge". I have done a few where the designer demands a particular fiber content.


Knowing nothing about the inner workings of designers and how they prepare their patterns for sale, I imagine that “test” knitting to be done with whatever yarn is on hand, just to see if the pattern has any technical problems, and that “samples” be made in the specified yarn.


----------



## meggielynne (Dec 14, 2017)

JennyG12 said:


> Magazines do.


Could be. I’ve tested, but not for a magazine and if a magazine runs it that way, that’s their call and not the designer’s. I would have expected a magazine to cover postage too in that case, my understanding from someone who has worked in the industry is that magazine pay their testers, so it would surprise me if they then had to pay postage out of their pay. But again, I haven’t tested for a magazine and don’t run one myself.


ggmomliz said:


> I was explaining SAMPLE knitting as opposed to TEST knitting, some new to it might not realize that there is a difference. The majority of the tests I've done will state the yarn used in the pictured sample and will give the type of yarn used. Most will say something like, "dk or any yarn that gives the required gauge". I have done a few where the designer demands a particular fiber content.


you did mention both, although the specific example was for sample knitting. Yes sample knitting has a different goal, so likely more requirements. I would expect in those circumstances that postage be covered as well. I’m sorry you had a bad experience once.

what is and isn’t covered and is and isn’t expected should be laid out clearly in the call so people know what they’re getting into before accepting.

I like to help other designers by being a tester once in a while too since I benefit from testers too (and many others do the same). I don’t respond to test calls that don’t have all the required info up front, or where I can’t/won’t/don’t go along with all their requirements. 

I also don’t accept invitations to design/submit designs without all the right details up front. Unfortunately a lot of people consider any side of any arts work not worthy of compensation, that people should be a happy to do it for exposure and for their love of arts. When I can pay at the grocery store with said exposure and love of arts, I’ll accept it as payment! Haha.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

That does sounds expensive, but it is the offered price and it is your choice whether it is worth it to you. What I am surprised at is how no one, not even the media, is talking about the swindle the airlines have made on us all. We taxpayers bailed them out, to the tune of billions and billions, so that they could maintain their employees and level of service when the Pandemic was over. Instead, they retired, laid off, and otherwise let go so many of their employees that we all suffer now from lack of flights, cancelled flights, and mayhem on our travel plans and budgets. So what did they do with that money? Bought back stock! Which enriched the owners of the airline companies...at our expense. That's what I think we should be complaining about, instead of someone charging "too much" for a dog pattern.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

gardenpoet said:


> That does sounds expensive, but it is the offered price and it is your choice whether it is worth it to you. What I am surprised at is how no one, not even the media, is talking about the swindle the airlines have made on us all. We taxpayers bailed them out, to the tune of billions and billions, so that they could maintain their employees and level of service when the Pandemic was over. Instead, they retired, laid off, and otherwise let go so many of their employees that we all suffer now from lack of flights, cancelled flights, and mayhem on our travel plans and budgets. So what did they do with that money? Bought back stock! Which enriched the owners of the airline companies...at our expense. That's what I think we should be complaining about, instead of someone charging "too much" for a dog pattern.


Only the FIRST SENTENCE is relevent to this topic.
Why go all political and off topic after a month of silence on this topic ...
There was and is no reason to derail this topic with your off topic 'rant'.
Place this into the attic.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

JennyG12 said:


> Only the FIRST SENTENCE is relevent to this topic.
> Why go all political and off topic after a month of silence on this topic ...
> There was and is no reason to derail this topic with your off topic 'rant'.
> Place this into the attic.


It's relevant to YOU. And to all of us.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

gardenpoet said:


> It's relevant to YOU. And to all of us.


Keep that stuff in the attic - quit hijacking this topic.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

With access to Ravelry why would anyone pay that amount unless it was something extra special to them? We all have our ideas of value. I've been knitting for 6 decades and most patterns can be created from a photograph once you know all the skills--I'm actually becoming quite bored knitting and take long crochet breaks--haven't quite accomplished Nalbinding yet but working on it.


----------

